# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hello Dear All

## humayon

i am new in this faroum and i hope all the people have some thing about execl he will share with me 

very thanks

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Hi Humayon,

Welcome to the forum.  :Smilie: 


If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

